# 10 oz gold bar :)



## jewelerdave (Apr 20, 2012)

So normally I don't cast 10 oz gold bars but I had enough in this week that I decided why not!

Even though I work with the stuff every day it still amazes me that when compared to silver almost the same size is almost twice the amount.
A great lesson in specific gravity/density of metals

Anyway the silver bar is one of the 5 oz I produce, And the gold is the bar form gold I produce, Most often I do 2 oz and 5 oz gold bars or I do the 1/10 oz gold coins, and the silver bars in 1 oz to 10 oz.

the other pic is just close ups.

Testing via XRF as always shows and certifies 999 fine 

The silver bar is what is heavy btw in the scale picture, I always make my silver bars just a little bit over weight for good business practice. The gold is 10.005 ozt.


----------



## joem (Apr 20, 2012)

I could just eat up those little snack cakes.
I delicious job for sure.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Apr 20, 2012)

hehehe.. snack cakes. Thanks for posting the pics! They look great. Where did you get the custom mold? I have been flirting with the idea for a while now, and this pushed me over the edge.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 20, 2012)

Those look like he stamped them with his logo. The logo is on top of the ingots.

Phil


----------

